
App Engine 1.4.2 SDK - API Updates and Additions Edition - arfrank
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/02/app-engine-142-sdk-api-updates-and.html
======
jonny_eh
Looks like the biggest change is the addition of Django 1.2 (previously it was
only 0.96). What are the key features that Django 1.2 offers?

Still waiting for SSL for custom domains, that's by far the biggest gap in
GAE's feature set.

~~~
tonfa
New admin interface, and lots of API changes (unicode, forms, etc.).

~~~
fortes
I believe the admin interface doesn't work on AppEngine though :(

------
krakensden
Is anyone using the XMPP API for anything?

